

Is iCloud utilizing Microsoft Azure and Amazon's cloud services? - profitbaron
http://www.infiniteapple.net/is-icloud-utilizing-microsoft-azure-and-amazons-cloud-services/

======
rbanffy
I don't know about Apple, but whatever runs intiniteapple.net, it wasn't ready
for our interest.

There's a similar one here:

[http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/06/08/is-icloud-
running...](http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/06/08/is-icloud-running-on-
microsoft-amazon-cloud-services/)

~~~
CWuestefeld
Link to OP article, cached:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http%3A%2F%2Fwww.infiniteapple.net%2Fis-
icloud-utilizing-microsoft-azure-and-amazons-cloud-services%2F)

------
suprgeek
The short answer is no. The slightly longer answer is Hell NO! Just knowing
Steve's personality of "total control of the Stack" is enough to discount
this. Plus, the pictures of their massive new data center
[http://blog.fosketts.net/2011/06/06/datacenter-equipment-
app...](http://blog.fosketts.net/2011/06/06/datacenter-equipment-apple/) do no
make it sound so.

------
chrisjsmith
Cloud hosted in a cloud shocker!

------
ujjvala
I think this would be cheaper for Apple than constructing and maintaining its
own data center.

~~~
statictype
There's not a chance in hell that Apple would trust something so core to their
business to someone else - let alone direct competitors like Microsoft or
Amazon. Next.

~~~
Splines
_There's not a chance in hell that Apple would trust something so core to
their business to someone else - let alone direct competitors like Microsoft
or Amazon. Next._

I do find it interesting that internally developers were using AWS/Azure.
Maybe they were doing it as a learning experience?

In any case, an interesting insight to Apple's internal developer culture. I'm
pretty sure that Azure developers would get chided were they to ship code that
communicated with AWS (and vice-versa).

~~~
jmelloy
Well, they have to use _something_ while the servers are being built, and
something that's not local to their campus to give a good feel for how much
speed & lag they need to deal with. I'm sure AWS is a fine contender for a
test environment while the hardware is being installed.

